# Custom Heatspreaders for Samsung 30nm Low Profile Ram



## LagunaX (Feb 17, 2012)

Samsung 30nm Low Profile DDR3 1600 CL11 1.35v 2x4GB kit:





Overclocks like nobody's business - DDR3 2133 9-10-10-28 1T @ 1.55-1.6v:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320
$40 @ MicroCenter, $47.99 @ NewEgg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
Cheap and thin 1/2" x 12" aluminum strips, less than $10 shipped for 15 pieces:
http://www.drillspot.com/products/1466351/Kands_Engineering_281_Aluminum_Strip_0016x1_2_Wx12_In_L_Pk_15
$3.74 shipped double sided Sekisui high grade thermal tape, enuf for 3 kits:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180514171704?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Hand cut to 4 1/8" tape strips, 4 3/8" aluminum strips, both 1/2" wide:




















Before and After:












Case shots:









Less than $14 for aluminum strips and thermal tape to cover 6 sticks or 12 sides of the low profile ram or less than $5 per kit


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 17, 2012)

Source of inspiration:
2Gb Team DDR2 PC2-6400 Xtreem Series 3-3-3-8 Dual Channel kit


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 17, 2012)

Simple & effective


----------



## Jetster (Feb 17, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## revin (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you, very nice work!!


----------



## user21 (Feb 17, 2012)

good thinking


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 17, 2012)

Very cool. Now everyone will want to mod their ram.


----------



## bartolomius (Feb 19, 2012)

looks nice


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 19, 2012)

Very Nice...black and silver are always a winning combination.

LagunaX, please make sure to send me a pm when you go into production, I'll take a set of four.



LC


----------



## ZenEffect (Feb 19, 2012)

the heatspreaders will only work to a certain degree.

due to the color (silver) there is virtually no thermal radiaiton coming from the spreader to the open air unless turbulance is introduced.  thermal energy will travel along the surface of the aluminum but because of its color and smoothness, very little of that heat will be transmitted to the air.  painting or anodizing it black would help.  also roughing it up a bit on the surface would help its thermal characteristics as well.

just my 2 cents.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/emissivity-coefficients-d_447.html


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha thanks but this is so easy anyone could do it.
Just need a ruler and heavy duty scissors.
Maybe some pliers or a hammer to flatten the edges after u cut it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ive never had a set of DDR3 actually get warm. even the high end kits pushing 2500mhz run pretty cool


----------



## Jodiuh (Feb 20, 2012)

I have tried a few different kits from Mushkin and Corsair and getting 16GB in a 4x4GB configuration stable on my i5 760 (slight OC @ 3.6Ghz) has been a nightmare.

These Samsung DIMM's have been working perfectly all weekend! No BSODs, and LinX finishes wo/ errors!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 20, 2012)

wow nice heat spreader, but maybe its better if you add more fin to make it like this


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks very nice! You do know you can get some off ebay though, right?


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 20, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Looks very nice! You do know you can get some off ebay though, right?



I think I'm the first one, LOL...probably unnecessary as these sticks run quite cool...


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 20, 2012)

this looks funny, but i like it how it can oc to 2133


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Haha thanks but this is so easy anyone could do it.
> Just need a ruler and heavy duty scissors.
> Maybe some pliers or a hammer to flatten the edges after u cut it.



not everyone has access to tools to do this. even id consider buying from you if youre up for it, Has to be at a later date though as im saving all my pennies to see how good keplar is. Maybe after that I may take a set or two. (do they do 16Gb sets???)


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 8, 2012)

Seriously it is so easy. 
The aluminum is so thin regular scissors would cut it.
And anything could be used to bend or flatten the edges even a butter knife on a countertop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Seriously it is so easy.
> The aluminum is so thin regular scissors would cut it.
> And anything could be used to bend or flatten the edges even a butter knife on a countertop.



Man,

youre not gonna wiggle yourself out of this one.....I will Pm you with my order later in the month 

suck it up 

----

Secondly - the ram isnt available here in the UK so that would mean i need to order it from the U.S so it might as well be off you then off ebay. I could get it off ebay but they wont sprinkle pixie dust on it like you do.

Obviously, I will pay a little extra for the time/effort & materials. so its not as if youre doing it for free.


If you were real nice though, you could do it for free


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 8, 2012)

Keep you eye out more 1.35v low voltage rams coming out in the market from crucial and other vendors.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2012)

FreedomEclipse actually u can get them in the UK, i found them at OC.uk: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> FreedomEclipse actually u can get them in the UK, i found them at OC.uk: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA



have you checked out the price??? its like almost DOUBLE what they pay in the U.S

I can get it from a Ebay seller in the U.S and save myself around £20 or more. but the only downside is i have to wait a week or two for it to arrive


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2012)

freedomeclipse said:


> have you checked out the price??? Its like almost double what they pay in the u.s
> 
> i can get it from a ebay seller in the u.s and save myself around £20 or more. But the only downside is i have to wait a week or two for it to arrive



holly crap!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> have you checked out the price??? its like almost DOUBLE what they pay in the U.S
> 
> I can get it from a Ebay seller in the U.S and save myself around £20 or more. but the only downside is i have to wait a week or two for it to arrive



nice found, but i doubt that will work out for me, bcs in dk as a private/normal person u r only allowed to order for around 14usd everything over that u will need to buy taxes and so on 

so last i ordered a cd from japan it ended up in like 87usd before i had it home bcs of that crap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2012)

So like i said. If im gonna get it from the U.S anyway, might as well have someone do a little work on them for me before sending it on. Its not hard work like you say, but id still need to source the aluminum and good thermal tape.

If you already got some aluminium strips and thermal tape left from then why not spread the love? Its not as if im refusing to pay for the materials.

Rather my money go to a TPU member then someone on ebay but that seller does have 100% feedback so i have no problems ordering from him if I have to.

But its cool if you dont want to. I just thought if you were doin it anyway i could hit two birds with one stone


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks but I used up my stuff when I bought my last 2 pairs on top of the ones pictured.
Each "kit" will shoe 3 pairs.

There is a new review for these on TPU:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161401

I currently have no plans for ordering more ram or kits (sorry) and these spreaders according to most are just for "bling" as even at 2133 1.6v "naked" the IC's barely feel warm. 

Again my apologies but perhaps you could convince someone on the new "Cadaveca" official TPU review thread to go in on it with you =)


----------

